

Mika Mobile on selling Battleheart on iOS and Android - raptrex
http://mikamobile.blogspot.com/2011/06/android.html

======
spaghetti
Thanks for sharing this. As an iOS developer considering moving to Android I
found the recount of your Android experience interesting.

~~~
ashbrahma
You should look into Tapjoy. They are offering money for developers porting
from Android to iPhone

------
athst
The most surprising fact was that Android is 80% of iOS revenue - that's a LOT
better than I would have expected and had previously thought about the android
market.

~~~
hallmark
Unless you compare launch months, in which case the Android revenue was 5% of
iOS.

~~~
jsnell
But then again his third caveat on those numbers is that the iOS version was
heavily promoted during and after launch, while the Android version wasn't.

------
arn
I find the tone of this article very strange. It starts off as a very positive
"Hey, Android's worth doing". But by the end, you feel like he's being driven
mad due to the added frustrations. :)

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I too find it strange. He says it was worth his time porting to Android but
never says how long it took. I have this game on iOS and it came out quite a
while ago.

What we really need to know is (profit)/(development time). And you'd have to
match this on Android (or maybe surpass it given his frustration). Even if
this took a reasonable time to port, it might be possible that had he worked
on his next iOS game, he would have made even more money for his time.

~~~
darklajid
> Actually porting the game only took about a day.

It says how long it took, right there in the article. He says that he had to
fight some trouble down the road, but 'porting' was done after a day, due to
Unity magic.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Ah, totally missed that. So part of the moral is Unity is worth it.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Unity for Android is an extra $400 license once you've bought Unity for iPhone
Pro. <https://store.unity3d.com/shop/>

------
Maascamp
Honestly, this was pretty all over the place and seems more like a stream of
consciousness than any sort of proper comparison between the two markets.
Sounds like he's been getting annoyed by support requests lately and decided
to write a rant ("comparison") about his Android market experience.

